# How to logout from Facebook Messenger?



## patriotaki (Aug 26, 2012)

I updated my facebook messenger app today but I cant find the signout button..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mariustun (Aug 27, 2012)

*option*



patriotaki said:


> I updated my facebook messenger app today but I cant find the signout button..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Logout doesn't show on screen all the time. sometime you may need to go to option and logout the apps


----------



## peedub (Aug 27, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> I updated my facebook messenger app today but I cant find the signout button..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Menu > Settings > switch account

Not very clear if you ask me!


----------



## k.d.s (Nov 22, 2013)

peedub said:


> Menu > Settings > switch account
> 
> Not very clear if you ask me!

Click to collapse




no man new and latest update don't have that option


----------



## Muthzer the One (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh you are right i can't logout  :banghead:
Well i guess the only solution is to go to app settings and delete the data of fb messenger...that definitely should log you out  

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manish_007 (Nov 23, 2013)

**

Bro sign-out from Facebook app...  It will make u sign out from messenger too


----------



## Muthzer the One (Nov 24, 2013)

Manish_007 said:


> Bro sign-out from Facebook app...  It will make u sign out from messenger too

Click to collapse



But what's with the people who just use messenger but not the app like me? 

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Anil Sharma (Apr 4, 2014)

*fb msngr log out*



Manish_007 said:


> Bro sign-out from Facebook app...  It will make u sign out from messenger too

Click to collapse



but I don't have Facebook app. I only installed Facebook messengerto my phone . now tell me how I be out of it to login with some other fb account?


----------



## patriotaki (Apr 4, 2014)

Anil Sharma said:


> but I don't have Facebook app. I only installed Facebook messengerto my phone . now tell me how I be out of it to login with some other fb account?

Click to collapse



unistall and reinstall it again


----------



## pongscript (Sep 11, 2014)

goto to app list, select facebook messenger and click clear cache.. i just read it somewhere..


----------



## J1897 (Sep 11, 2014)

pongscript said:


> goto to app list, select facebook messenger and click clear cache.. i just read it somewhere..

Click to collapse



That is what I do when I cannot clear data from an application.
For example a IR remote control app, I added a device but it did not work.
So I wanted to remove the device from the app but there was no such feature :/
I cleared the cache.
Downside was that also all other device went lost and I ad to put them again.
So, I also guess that if you clear the cache then you are logged out


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

Wipe cache and data


----------



## geektechinfo (Apr 5, 2019)

this issue is fetching many people.  For solving this issue I have written about this topic, check it my site now, 
 www(dot)geektechinfo(dot)com


----------

